# Can I convert a 3P-380V/50Hz 1325 CNC to 3P-220V/60Hz?



## Siegfried Gretzinger (Jun 29, 2020)

Hello

We moved with our company recently from the Middle East to the Philippines. One of our machines is a 1325 CNC router from NAIK/China. We purchased the machine with a voltage setting of 3-phase 380V/50Hz. Here in the Philippines, only 3-phase 220V/60Hz is available. We tried to contact the manufacturer, but the company seems to be out of business.
Does anyone have experience with converting a CNC router to a different voltage & frequency? We would like to avoid buying a generator or an expensive step-up converter if possible.
Inside the controller box is a EURA Drives Frequency controller. I assume that we could at least adjust the frequency, but it does not step-up the voltage.
Any recommendations are greatly appreciated.


----------



## tooler2 (Aug 11, 2012)

The simplest solution would be transformer to boost the voltage to 380, plug and play. Somebody who knows what they are doing could check your machine to see if it is really necessary or if it can be run on the lower voltage as is. Any idea what the 220/75v transformer is used for? The drive will not mind the frequency difference but usually drives will not output voltage higher than input so you may lack top speed on the spindle if you only feed it 220v.


----------



## Siegfried Gretzinger (Jun 29, 2020)

Thank you for your reply. If I understand you correctly, you are saying that a simple 3-phase 220V to 380V transformer with sufficient capacity should be able to get the job done? For the EURO driver, it does not matter if the input is 50 or 60 Hz and the rest of the controller electronic will not be affected, right? Do you think that a 10Kw transformer is enough considering the startup current? The spindle has 4.5Kw. That is the main consumption.


----------



## ger21 (Feb 10, 2019)

Is the spindle 380V, or 220V?


----------



## Blinky (Jan 25, 2015)

You should be able to use a 3 phase transformer that will step up 220v to 380v. The frequency difference shouldn't matter. The increased frequency will cause AC motors to run slightly faster but if it is all solid state drive then that should work ok.
Contact a vendor that supplies transformers and they should be able to spec out what you need. That's their job.


----------



## Blinky (Jan 25, 2015)

Sorry I didn't look closer at your pictures. It appears that if was designed for 50 or 60 hz.
If the picture with the blue terminals is for the input power I'm curious what the 75v is for.
I see in the one picture, to the left, is a vfd (variable frequency drive). I believe that one is programmable so if you obtained the literature for it you might (I emphasize might) be able to reprogram it for 220.


----------



## Siegfried Gretzinger (Jun 29, 2020)

It is 380V


----------



## tooler2 (Aug 11, 2012)

Siegfried Gretzinger said:


> Thank you for your reply. If I understand you correctly, you are saying that a simple 3-phase 220V to 380V transformer with sufficient capacity should be able to get the job done? For the EURO driver, it does not matter if the input is 50 or 60 Hz and the rest of the controller electronic will not be affected, right? Do you think that a 10Kw transformer is enough considering the startup current? The spindle has 4.5Kw. That is the main consumption.


A 5kw transformer will be ample, the spindle is powered by a vfd so there will be no inrush or start current to worry about. A transformer vendor will tell you what you need for this particular application depending on whether you require a neutral or an isolation transformer.
Rob


----------

